# RS Black Trim?



## LetThatBassDrop (Jan 9, 2019)

Does anyone know where one can order the RS Black Trim? I'd love to swap my chrome grill and window trim for the black. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

ebay is a safe bet but these cars are so new, parts like that are going to be hard to come by. Easiest, quickest, and cheapest route would be some black vinyl wrap.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I have a set of lower fog Gen 2 black chrome trim pieces for sale here in addition to many other items should you be interested.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

LetThatBassDrop said:


> Does anyone know where one can order the RS Black Trim? I'd love to swap my chrome grill and window trim for the black.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


Try GM parts direct .


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm selling my Black RS trim parts for the fog light surrounds if you are interested.


----------

